# black coyote



## gaduckkiller

I killed a black coyote yesterday afternoon on a track of land I deer hunt. This is the first one I've ever seen or heard of, but its definately a coyote. I was just wondering if any of you have seen or trapped them before to find out just how rare this kill is. Thanks!


----------



## dtala

rare, but not unheard of. I saw one killed in Hale Co Al in 1984 or so. Big male, weighed 55 pounds!!!

I was at a taxidermist shop one evening when a guy called to say he was bringing a black coyote in, for us to wait. We joked that he prolly killed a black dog He walked in and rolled someones 40# black DOG out of the plastic bag!!!! Dang, did we ride him to death about it.....he decided not to mount it

  troy


----------



## Wetzel

dtala said:


> I was at a taxidermist shop one evening when a guy called to say he was bringing a black coyote in, for us to wait. We joked that he prolly killed a black dog He walked in and rolled someones 40# black DOG out of the plastic bag!!!! Dang, did we ride him to death about it.....he decided not to mount it
> 
> troy


----------



## runswithbeer

somebody got one with a car here back in august


----------



## 242outdoors

had one on trail camera a few times 2 years ago


----------



## cddogfan1

Saw one twice last year while deer hunting passed on shooting him.  Did not want to mess up my deer hunt or hear compaints form the taxidermist about repairing a 300 mag hole.


----------



## watashot89

Ive seen several in Dawsonville and trapped one up there 2 years ago.


----------



## jmanley17

i seen two here in murray county in 07 or 08 they where together would love to kill one


----------



## Bow Only

A couple of years ago, I was at full draw on a black one and as he approached the cypress tree, if he goes left, he lives, if he goes right, he dies.  He went left.  

I also saw one with 2 pups during turkey season and she had brown feet that looked like socks.  Very pretty.


----------



## Trefer

Wetzel said:


>



That guy probably shouldn't be in the woods with a loaded gun if he can't tell the difference between a dog and a coyote....
I hope he doesn't hunt near my house!


----------



## chehawknapper

I have trapped one in Clay and another in Thomas county. Brain-tanned the one from Clay county and wore it for years at the Frontier festival at Chehaw. In the "Travels of William Bartram" he comments on the "black wolves of florida".  The Southeast only had Red Wolves - no timber wolves. If the the black phase gene existed in the red wolf population and there were a few red wolves scattered in the southeast when the coyotes moved in there is a real chance for interbreeding and that would explain the occasional black coyote showing up in the southeast. You never hear of a black phase coyote out west where they are native.


----------



## Lake_and_stream

only one i have ever seen. 41 #s. Shot it with a 30.06  about 60 yds.


----------



## Chris Whitaker

I had one pass right under my stand about 3 or 4 years ago in jefferson county, it was so beautiful and looked like someones dog until i seen that bushy tail!! 
So he lived a choice that still bugs me cause i want one mounted!! Imagine coming up on him in the dark!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I watched one through the scope of my .22-250 with my finger on the trigger once.  It was eating at a gutpile about 300yds away in a cornfield.  I just couldn't bring myself to shoot it.  Every time I would start to squeeze the trigger, I'd think to myself, "that's somebody's pet."  I ended up letting him walk.  But I'm sure now, it was a black coyote.


----------



## Nicodemus

chehawknapper said:


> I have trapped one in Clay and another in Thomas county. Brain-tanned the one from Clay county and wore it for years at the Frontier festival at Chehaw. In the "Travels of William Bartram" he comments on the "black wolves of florida".  The Southeast only had Red Wolves - no timber wolves. If the the black phase gene existed in the red wolf population and there were a few red wolves scattered in the southeast when the coyotes moved in there is a real chance for interbreeding and that would explain the occasional black coyote showing up in the southeast. You never hear of a black phase coyote out west where they are native.





You and me have talked about this, studied it, and I too belive this to be true.


----------



## Rare Breed

There are at least 2 black one's where I hunt in Forsyth county. Seen them a couple of time's this year running together.


----------



## Amohkali

Saw one in September crossing Hwy 19 just north of Ellaville, GA.  (Tween Ellaville and the "Poole Plantation".  That was my first black one, in spite of messing with them since they first hit GA in the late 70's/early 80s.

Nick and Ben - am in your camp about this, as Nick and I talked about last month.


----------



## simpleman30

i've got one in the freezer that my brother killed opening weekend, but i'm not sure i want to fool with getting it mounted.


----------



## cowboy174

*Black coyote*


Killed him this past Saturday and gonna have him full body mounted


----------



## CCP

This one is mounted and in my living room. Guy didnt do the coyote justice when mounting him. He went from a 42 pound coyote to looking like a 28 pound coyote. 



> The Southeast only had Red Wolves - no timber wolves. If the the black phase gene existed in the red wolf population and there were a few red wolves scattered in the southeast when the coyotes moved in there is a real chance for interbreeding and that would explain the occasional black coyote showing up in the southeast.



I agree with the above also.

The last remaining wild red wolves that were caught in the 40's were in black color phase. The white star on the chest is an indicator they are descendent's of the black color phase red wolves of years past. They are a lot of black coyotes in the SC area were red wolves have been reintroduced.

There is a guy that post over on another forum from SC has called and killed around 7 black coyotes. I will ask if it's OK to post his pic's here.


----------



## huntmore

I killed one two years ago in Toccoa ga


----------



## JohnK

I've seen several around Floyd county.


----------



## chehawknapper

The last pure red wolfs were trapped in east Texas/west Louisiana in the early 70's and put into a captive breeding program. Select AZA accredited zoos around the country still participate in this breeding program. The biggest problem with releasing back into the wild is finding a location where the non-native coyotes have not already established.


----------



## danlnga

I have a trailcam picture from about two weeks ago. It is a night infrared shot & while leaves a little to be desired, no doubt it is a good sized black coyote. This was in Banks county near Gillsville. I will be moving on him with my caller on Jan 2nd. If he shows himself before, well we will see if he can digest a 130 gr. 270.


----------



## yoteman

i catch several every year trapping so to me they are not real rare!


----------



## buckdog1

Taxidermy.net. $150 easy for nice ones. They are getting more common but still a great market for them.


----------



## wmahunter

This one is in Thomas County.  I saw 2 black ones together about a week ago while I was on the tractor.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/520Bg4Pws38?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/520Bg4Pws38?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## fairplayboy

Not rare. Have seen two in Oglethorpe Co. this year. One dead by club member, one I shot at and missed at dark-thirty in the evening. I hate em' Kill 'em all......


----------



## tak31061

I saw what may or may not have been a black coyote while driving up north of Greenville weekend before last,  on the road back towards Scull Shoals.

If it wasn't a coyote its a dog thats going to get shot for being a coyote.


----------



## wmahunter

Killed this one this morning in Thomas Co.


----------



## Markn30135

Got one in Carroll County a few years back, jet black and in the trash.


----------

